# baby bird



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

The very best of luck to you, baby birds aren't easy to bring up! Any idea what it is? That may help in determining what to feed it...


----------



## ssories (Jan 20, 2009)

Its a baby thrush, the lady told me to feed him good quality soft cat food with tweezers


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How cute!! Good luck raising that baby, I hope he/she does ok.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Good luck with you baby bird.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Awwww I hope the little thing does well. I raised a black bird once. Bought worms from a bait store and he did fine on that...though he might have been a tad bit older then your baby.

After a while we left him outside on a bench (he was so dirty...). I'd come home for lunch to feed him and that bird would be three houses down roaming the yards and would see me drive up....and run full speed to me, wings flapping and squawking wanting lunch. 

He learned to fly and went on his way....hoped he survived....


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

ssories said:


> This morning my cat brought in 2 baby birds, they have feathers but were not ready to leave the nest. One of the chicks was dead but the other is alive. I rang the bird rescue centre and they gave me advice on how to care for it. Hopefully he/she survives. Leo(my golden) isn't impressed because he has to play outside while I feed the chick. I put the battery next to the chick to show the size.


I raised a batch of barn swallows one year...3-4 of them if I recall. They were fed warm milk and bread if I recall....Anyway the little buggers came into my care the weekend of a horse show - so they got packed and came along with us - in the hotel room and all over grounds in a little bucket with some hay...AH Good times! They were very young, eventually graduated to cat food as well, got all of their feathers, started learning to flap wings - over the course of a couple weeks I think. We all thought they had so much going for them - then one morning there were dead birdies - not sure if they got too hot, too cold - or that they'd been dumped from their nest for a reason...That was my last attempt at saving baby birds - not for the faint of heart - or the sound of sleep.

Erica


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Last year I managed to raise a baby blackbird. Started off on cat food - it was amazing how much the little guy managed to eat. We then moved on to live mealworms, again using tweezers, and then to putting the mealworms into a dish. Once he had been feeding himself for a couple of weeks i let him go.

Good luck


----------



## ssories (Jan 20, 2009)

*Update*

Hes doing really well, he's starting to use his legs more to push himself up. Hes always hungry!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank YOu*

Thank you for trying to care for him!!!!!
I hope he makes it. You are an angel.
Do you have a wildlife center that will take him in and care for him if need be, or can you keep him until he's big enough to be on his own.
He won't know how to look for food on his own will he


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Question.. if you hand raise a baby bird.. how do they learn to fly? Do they just figure it out?

SO GLAD the baby is doing well!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, I'm so glad the bird is doing well. Big hugs to you for all of your effort!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, I hope he keeps doing well.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

How wonderful of you to raise it! I hand fed a baby mocking bird D/H rescued from the jaws of a dog about 5 years ago. Do I ever respect the parent birds! The little booger got fed every 30 minutes from dawn to dusk! Then I covered him for 12 hours.. Whew! One feeding would be an insect or a worm ( cut them up so they don't crawl back out and feed with tweezers ) and the next I would use the baby bird food I gave my parrot while weaning him. I got so intuned to his peeps... when I went outside that spring I could hear the babies.. That was the only time... It was a great experience.. God bless you.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## ssories (Jan 20, 2009)

I will keep him until he learns to search for food himself. I am going to feed him cat food for a bit longer then get some meal worms, and then once he can eat meal worms from a dish and he can hold onto my finger with his feet, I will let him live in our avairy (its empty at the moment). In there I will scatter the worms so he has to search for them, once I am sure he can get food himself I will let him go. I'm pretty sure they learn how to fly themselves. The rescue places around here will only take natives, and since he isn't a native they wouldnt take him. I don't mind though. I am a vet nurse so I'm used to the constant care the lil nestling wants.


----------



## ssories (Jan 20, 2009)

*New picture*

Here's the hungry baby!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> Do I ever respect the parent birds! The little booger got fed every 30 minutes from dawn to dusk! Then I covered him for 12 hours.. Whew!


I'm pretty sure thats why the lifespan of the average small bird is so short - they never get to sleep!

Erica


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

ssories said:


> I will keep him until he learns to search for food himself. I am going to feed him cat food for a bit longer then get some meal worms, and then once he can eat meal worms from a dish and he can hold onto my finger with his feet, I will let him live in our avairy (its empty at the moment). In there I will scatter the worms so he has to search for them, once I am sure he can get food himself I will let him go. I'm pretty sure they learn how to fly themselves. The rescue places around here will only take natives, and since he isn't a native they wouldnt take him. I don't mind though. I am a vet nurse so I'm used to the constant care the lil nestling wants.


 Our local sancuary told us to start putting him in a cage about 2 weeks before we let him outside. The last few days to leave the door open. When we thought it was time we were to put the cage outside and open the door. By then he recognized the cage as a safe place and a source of food. We kept it stocked with food and water while he came and went... much like a teenager for a while then went to live his life.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

ssories said:


> I will keep him until he learns to search for food himself. I am going to feed him cat food for a bit longer then get some meal worms, and then once he can eat meal worms from a dish and he can hold onto my finger with his feet, I will let him live in our avairy (its empty at the moment). In there I will scatter the worms so he has to search for them, once I am sure he can get food himself I will let him go. I'm pretty sure they learn how to fly themselves. The rescue places around here will only take natives, and since he isn't a native they wouldnt take him. I don't mind though. I am a vet nurse so I'm used to the constant care the lil nestling wants.


ain't he lucky he got dropped into a place with an aviary  He's very cute. Good luck to you, I hope he makes it.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Be careful with meal worms i think its best to get garden worms. meals worms can and will chew through a live animal. Unless the bird kills the meal worm before eatting it. I'm guessing that this type of bird swallows his meals alive if so stick with garden worms. I feed meal worms to my pet birds but i sqeeze the head of the meal worm till its dead. A friend of mine has seen it happen to one of her birds she gave it a live meal worm the bird swallowed it whole within 30 minutes she saw the meal worm has eaten through the birds skin and was on the floor of the cage.

His a cute little bird i hope he makes it and lives a good happy life.


----------



## ssories (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh my god, ok normal worms it is then!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

ssories said:


> Here's the hungry baby!


Haha - he's cute! Glad he's doing well - he's lucky to be in your hands!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

HAH! That shot with him and his big 'ol mouth open waiting for food (page 2) is a real hoot!


----------

